# Routing With PC 4212 Dovetail Jig



## martyk (Sep 22, 2009)

Need Help can't figure out whats going on with this Jig or maybe it's me I been trying to make BOX Joints I've set this jig up just like the manual calls for step by step cutting onside then moving to the other moving the first piece over putting the finger between the cuts After I cut the second piece the they are the same size and they will not fit into one another I'm just that dumb and missing something here or what any help for a new want to be woodworker 

Marty


----------



## domone (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Marty

I have 4212 and I am having the same problem will send info as soon as I solve the problem

domone


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

If the centerlines are correct (usually they are) and the problem is the cut width, measure the diameter of the bit you are using. Some manufacturers don't maintain tight tolerances on their bits and an over or undersized bit can slip through on the best of manufacturers.


----------



## domone (Dec 4, 2009)

*re- pc 4212*

Heres the setup view the attachment


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

domone said:


> Heres the setup view the attachment


I don't see the attachment. I think you need 10 posts to add links, edit, add pictures etc. Go to the introductions section of the forum & say hi to a few more people so you make it to 10 posts then these functions will be visable to you. It will only take minutes for you to reach 10.


----------



## domone (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi again Marty didn't know about the 10 post rule! anyway will send attacment.


----------



## domone (Dec 4, 2009)

*Attacment*

Sorry here it is


----------



## domone (Dec 4, 2009)

*Attacment*

Sorry here it is/Users/domenicodifilippo/Documents/Dovetail.pages


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

more info needed  the full url address

====


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Dominic. You have more than 10 posts. You can copy & paste the link.


----------



## martyk (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Jim Thanks for the reply I did some tinkering with the cut i found if you shift the wood about 1/8 both ways the cuts are perfect just thought I'd past that along 

Thanks Again

Marty


----------



## domone (Dec 4, 2009)

Using the 4213 template 1/2" straight bit and the proper template guide check your manual because each bit uses a different guide.

Setting up the tails place a scrap board on the horizontal portion of the jig and one on the vertical portion and flush the 2 boards together. Once done remove the board and mark board # 1 face tails and board # 2 face pins

Now set the bit depth! My board thickness is 5/8 here you will use 1/2" dovetail bit and 3/4" template guide,bit setting 7/8" from router base. Put board labeled tails in the vertical position and backup board in horizontal position,this will be a threw cut.Now look at the top of your jig their is a reference line that runs threw the jig,align this were the two boards meet as showen in the manual this would be the second line in now make your cut.

Step two:setup pins

Loosen the two nobs for the template and turn it around and secure the two nobs,make shure backer board is in place! now put board labeled #2 pins in the vertical position.This next step is very critical again if you look at the top of your jig you will see a single reference line,in order for the tails and pins to fit together you must move the reference line a 1/4" towards you.Its a good practice to use a scriber to mark the board,now gust simply align the board reference and the jigs reference line together go ahead and cuts.

Hope this Helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

welcome


=======




martyk said:


> Need Help can't figure out whats going on with this Jig or maybe it's me I been trying to make BOX Joints I've set this jig up just like the manual calls for step by step cutting onside then moving to the other moving the first piece over putting the finger between the cuts After I cut the second piece the they are the same size and they will not fit into one another I'm just that dumb and missing something here or what any help for a new want to be woodworker
> 
> Marty


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

martyk said:


> Big Jim Thanks for the reply I did some tinkering with the cut i found if you shift the wood about 1/8 both ways the cuts are perfect just thought I'd past that along
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> Marty


I'm glad to hear it's working for ya!


----------



## billfranklin (Dec 10, 2009)

*Advanced 4200 Series Manual*

This may be common knowledge but Porter Cable does provide an advanced manual for these jigs. It is available at the delta porter cable web site that I can't post, under jigs slash dovetail


There is a button for the manual in .pdf format.

Maybe this would be helpful.

Bill


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bill,

Is it under "Library", "Service/Support" or "Owners Club"?

Once you get 10 posts you can post web sites. It only takes a couple of minutes to get there if you go to the "Introductions" section and greet some new members. Also a great wat to get to know others!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a couple of links to the basic manual & the supplemental manual.

http://www.deltaportercable.com/jigs/dovetail/SupplementalManual.pdf

http://www.deltaportercable.com/jigs/dovetail/DovetailJigManual.pdf


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

billfranklin said:


> This may be common knowledge but Porter Cable does provide an advanced manual for these jigs. It is available at the delta porter cable web site that I can't post, under jigs slash dovetail
> 
> 
> There is a button for the manual in .pdf format.
> ...



Hello Bill, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## billfranklin (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thanks.*

Thanks Jim.





BigJimAK said:


> Bill,
> 
> Is it under "Library", "Service/Support" or "Owners Club"?
> 
> Once you get 10 posts you can post web sites. It only takes a couple of minutes to get there if you go to the "Introductions" section and greet some new members. Also a great wat to get to know others!


----------



## billfranklin (Dec 10, 2009)

*That's it!!*

Jim,

Thanks for posting the links. As I recall the Supplemental Guide has a lot of information.

Bill


----------



## billfranklin (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thanks Dave.*

Glad to be here, the forum seems to have lots of useful information.

Bill




Dr.Zook said:


> Hello Bill, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------

